# Where is Irv Robinson?



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anybody know what happened to Irv Robinson? I have purchased several ED cars thru him at Motor Werks in Chicago.

I just tried to call him & they said he no longer worked there and would not give me any contact information.

Anybody know how to get in touch w/ him?

Thanks


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

You can reach Irv by email [email protected] and cell 847-826-7979. :thumbup:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Did he retired or gone to another dealer? If you looking for deal, any board sponsor would do, Greg, Adrian and others... Wonder what happen to him. I got my 1st ED from him many moon's ago.


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

If you're looking for a good deal on ED, Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW was aggressive on price and easy to deal with.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Knauz BMW is Irv's new home I believe.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

*Here I Am*

I didn't end up at that dealership.......... I found a little dealer that seems to be better suited for me and my customers. I start this Monday,so if you want to call to say Hi , their number is 815 455 4330. I don't know any other info yet , but they are ED friendly...........

Irv


----------



## Insomniac2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello everyone !! I am looking forward to join the bmw family soon, tried all the dealers in Detroit area but their prices are outrageous. Irv i might be one of your first customers at the new place.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> I didn't end up at that dealership.......... I found a little dealer that seems to be better suited for me and my customers. I start this Monday,so if you want to call to say Hi , their number is 815 455 4330. I don't know any other info yet , but they are ED friendly...........
> 
> Irv


Are you going to continue to provide competitive ED pricing to feathers?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Are you going to continue to provide competitive ED pricing to festers?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Deleted. Duplicate post.



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Deleted

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

IrvRobinson said:


> I didn't end up at that dealership.......... I found a little dealer that seems to be better suited for me and my customers. I start this Monday,so if you want to call to say Hi , their number is 815 455 4330. I don't know any other info yet , but they are ED friendly...........
> 
> Irv


Anderson in Crystal Lake?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Say it ain't so Irv...Anderson BMW?? They are the rudest, most condescending dealership I've ever been to. Was lied to repeatedly there. They caused me so many problems. Won't ever give them another penny, even if I got the best deal there. It's not too late to reconsider. Patrick seems to be better (can't get much worse than Anderson).


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Insomniac2 said:


> Hello everyone !! I am looking forward to join the bmw family soon, tried all the dealers in Detroit area but their prices are outrageous. Irv i might be one of your first customers at the new place.


The dealers around Bloomfield suck. High prices with high attitudes. Irv is the best. I just hope he is not with Anderson


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

A total change in management,I've known the sales manager ( he just started 2 weeks ago ) for over ten years,we met in Maui.He was the Infiniti manager at MW for a few years,has also owned a few different domestic stores. They're eager to rebuild with a great attitude,call me 815 455 4330 and we can talk


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Shiltsy said:


> If you're looking for a good deal on ED, Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW was aggressive on price and easy to deal with.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yea, :thumbup: on Josh, I got 2 BMWs from him also. A very friendly dude, no bs.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

shiltsy said:


> if you're looking for a good deal on ed, josh douglas at elmhurst bmw was aggressive on price and easy to deal with.
> 
> Sent from bimmerapp mobile app


+1


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

IrvRobinson said:


> A total change in management,I've known the sales manager ( he just started 2 weeks ago ) for over ten years,we met in Maui.He was the Infiniti manager at MW for a few years,has also owned a few different domestic stores. They're eager to rebuild with a great attitude,call me 815 455 4330 and we can talk


That's great to hear, and congratulations on your new position Irv! One of my friends in Chicagoland may be interested in doing a BMW European Delivery later in 2014 or early 2015; I'll send him your way.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> A total change in management,I've known the sales manager ( he just started 2 weeks ago ) for over ten years,we met in Maui.He was the Infiniti manager at MW for a few years,has also owned a few different domestic stores. They're eager to rebuild with a great attitude,call me 815 455 4330 and we can talk


Is Ted Markee still the owner and Paul Vance still the GM?


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what the current situation at Motorwerks is? I tried to get in touch with someone there yesterday and sort of didn't get a straight answer to "do you have a new European Delivery specialist?" Just a promise that "someone would call me" which hasn't yet happened. I generally have liked them post-sale, service has been great. No issues, no bull, no runarounds.

I've had good luck with Irv, but the mixed reviews of his new dealership scare me a bit. I'm not worried about the sale and paperwork - Irv can do that in his sleep, but I don't want to walk into someplace and get the runaround and hard sale when it comes time to complete the purchase and sign the paperwork. Also, Barrington is already a trek out from the city, Crystal Lake is even further.

I'm looking for a slam bam that was easy transaction. I know pretty much what I want.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

milepig said:


> Does anyone know what the current situation at Motorwerks is? I tried to get in touch with someone there yesterday and sort of didn't get a straight answer to "do you have a new European Delivery specialist?" Just a promise that "someone would call me" which hasn't yet happened. I generally have liked them post-sale, service has been great. No issues, no bull, no runarounds.
> 
> I've had good luck with Irv, but the mixed reviews of his new dealership scare me a bit. I'm not worried about the sale and paperwork - Irv can do that in his sleep, but I don't want to walk into someplace and get the runaround and hard sale when it comes time to complete the purchase and sign the paperwork. Also, Barrington is already a trek out from the city, Crystal Lake is even further.
> 
> I'm looking for a slam bam that was easy transaction. I know pretty much what I want.


Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW is fantastic.


----------



## apcpa (May 20, 2014)

For Motorwerks, I went through Brian Guzy, good guy, very responsive, and beat any deal I could find. Plus no BS on oh we don't negotiate on ED etc like I got at Patrick who I find to be a very condescending bunch. Brians contact is [email protected] tell him Ankit sent you.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Whatever happened to Jörn Esser? He's no longer at Passport BMW. He was the German specialist working there doing ED among other things.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Whatever happened to Jörn Esser? He's no longer at Passport BMW. He was the German specialist working there doing ED among other things.


This is a big loss. We need a good ED guy in the MD/south central PA area. Anyone?


----------



## alex777 (Feb 26, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> This is a big loss. We need a good ED guy in the MD/south central PA area. Anyone?


David Aviles can help you. He moved to California about a year ago. But he still can do ED for the East Coast. Very nice guy. He is helping me with my ED#2 (delivery in September). My car will be re-delivered to a local dealer in MD.
here is his e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> Whatever happened to Jörn Esser? He's no longer at Passport BMW. He was the German specialist working there doing ED among other things.





rmorin49 said:


> This is a big loss. We need a good ED guy in the MD/south central PA area. Anyone?


Gosh, this is not good news. I bought my 335i through Joern and looked forward to working with him on my next ED. We need to find another good ED advisor in central MD.


----------



## kpytoi9 (Nov 5, 2003)

apcpa said:


> For Motorwerks, I went through Brian Guzy, good guy, very responsive, and beat any deal I could find. Plus no BS on oh we don't negotiate on ED etc like I got at Patrick who I find to be a very condescending bunch. Brians contact is [email protected] tell him Ankit sent you.


I dealt with Brian too on my last purchase and it was a pretty straightforward process...


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> Whatever happened to Jörn Esser? He's no longer at Passport BMW. He was the German specialist working there doing ED among other things.





rmorin49 said:


> This is a big loss. We need a good ED guy in the MD/south central PA area. Anyone?


Jörn Esser (aka, Joern) is now associated with BMW of Silver Spring (MD), just did my second ED with him, car is on the boat now. He is great to work with, as many know :thumbup:. Jörn's contact info is: 443-871-0853, [email protected]


----------



## JamDown (Jan 27, 2008)

*Irv Robinson has passed away*



540gone said:


> Does anybody know what happened to Irv Robinson? I have purchased several ED cars thru him at Motor Werks in Chicago.
> 
> I just tried to call him & they said he no longer worked there and would not give me any contact information.
> 
> ...


Just saw this today via Google search. He was a great guy to work with. goldmanfuneralgroup.com/book-of-memories/2904159/Robinson-Irv/obituary.php


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Alav HaShalom


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Alav HaShalom


----------

